# Mosquitoes Algarve



## Verinia

Just a little warning that the mosquitoes have been very active this year in the Algarve. Please tell friends and family, particularly those visiting Gale,Alcantarilha, Silves area to bring industrial strength protection. We live further East and not so bad, but went to the Sand Festival in Pera at dusk. Despite wearing protection my daughter was bitten very badly. We went afterwards to a restaurant at Gale and again they were divebombing us. They seem to be Supersized mosquitoes and need strong deterrent. My daughter was wearing a natural citronella protection but got some very nasty bites. Apparently Silves camara are tryingto do something about it...it is to do ith the salgados and a particularly wet Spring, but do be warned...it isn't much fun being eaten alive...


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks for the warning Verinia.


----------



## RichardHenshall

Mosquitoes, and now the real reason for the Armação plague


----------



## travelling-man

Helicptero Kamov colabora nas medidas adotadas para reduzir o nmero de mosquitos


Helicopter Kamov collaborates on measures taken to reduce the number of mosquitoes

Following the development of measures recently taken in order to reduce the number of mosquitoes that have plagued the area Armacao de Pera, the whole area of the estuary of the river Alcantarilha will be flown this afternoon between 14h00 and 15h00, by Kamov helicopter. This is a method that, through a combination of strong winds caused by the force of the blades of the device and the resulting swirling waters, will contribute to the destruction of the population of adult mosquitoes and eggs in this area. Unlike many types of aircraft, helicopters Kamov have a system of two sets of three blades mounted on the same axle, each running in opposite positions, because that will create an environment of strong winds and high water agitation when machine flies at low altitude. Moreover note that this and other measures however carried out during the past few weeks, will be reinforced with a new insecticide disinfestation using later this week. De recall that since July 26, and after meeting held between the Municipality of Silves, APA - ARH Algarve and the Health Authority of the western ACES, have been taken exceptional measures to solve this problem, including increasing the perimeter areas of the desinfestar, frequency these pest control and construction of a new dike in the area of Almond Tree Golf Resort

Translated by Google


----------



## Easyriders

Citronella is little use as protection. The only stuff that works is any product containing at least 50% DEET, and covering up as much exposed skin as possible after dusk.


----------



## Verinia

You are right. My daughter was wearing a natural citronella protection...it didn't work...also wear light clothes..they are more attracted to dark colours...they bit my daughter right through a long sleeved shirt!


----------

